# Gheenoe Meet Up Tomorrow @ JB's



## hoser3

I will be there.


----------



## costefishnt

wish i could, but will be out sunday for early fishing then to do a memorial for a friend who passed last week. if anybody is out we will be putting a cross up on middle island @ 1030-1100.

Also, from this day forth middle island will now be referred to as Little John Island.


----------



## Flyline

i will be there.

Sorry about your friend Curtis......have my prayers for him.


----------



## Gramps

How long would it take to get up there from Stuart?

N/m looks like almost 3 hours! :-[


----------



## Garry

I'll be there...... Sophie will be laid up for the day, so she won't make it.... :-[


----------



## Ram5773

I'll see you guys there.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I had looked at getting a room at Capt. Brian Clancy's lodge, Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp, earlier this week but he was booked. He just called me back and said he has an opening tonight. Its too late for me to change plans but if someone is interested they could head out there tonight and stay on the water. Probably Saturday night too.


----------



## OSWLD

Think i might just have to go. where's everyone putting in at. i know Gary said he's puttin in at riverbreeze.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will be launching out of River Breeze but not sure what time because I will have my 7 year old son in tow. River Breeze on the west side or Canaveral National Seashore's boat ramp on the east side are the two main options. I believe both are free. Beacon 42 will also work if the wind stays down and you are going to fish further south in the morning.


----------



## hoser3

I will be launching at the ramp down the street from JB's since I have never toured that area


----------



## Flyline

we are going to be launching at riverbreeze park and fish up north towards edgewater around the oyster flats then meet y'all at JB's....


----------



## phishphood

We'll be around the Orange Island area. Feel free to buzz.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Todays little challenge was more of a meet up than a competition. Only Pugar and I were brave enough to run our Gheenoes through measuring stick. (There was one exception but that was not a Gheenoe) The bar (literally) is at 7" for Gheenoes with out tunnels. The tunnel hull never made an optimal pass. There was problems with a solenoid that controlled the Bob's JP. Guess we are gonna have to get out there again.

Thanks to everyone who came out. It was good to see all of you. 




















































































Lastly there was that one guy who didn't have a Gheenoe but had to try clearing bar. He didn't even want it moved. Left it a 7" and when for it  



Event though the Panga hit the run was impressive. The boat cleared 7". It was only the lower unit's skeg that hit. Not bad at all for a boat hasn't been tweaked to to go ultra shallow. But still, funny as hell that he went for it  ;D


----------



## Brett

That last bit with beavis is just plain funny

                                 ;D


----------



## Ram5773

It was a good time out there on Saturday, Beavis defiantly gets the the wild man - driver of year award for driving the Panga through those poles at speed


----------



## beavis

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]
.


----------



## aaronshore

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]X2

I saw first hand how shallow that boat runs yesterday. And smooth.


----------

